# Mit welchem Pinsel kann ich so etwas erstellen in Illustrator



## julchen (6. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche für Illustrator einen Pinsel mit dem ich solche Bilder oder Vektoren erstellen kann, wie in der Anlage.

Ich möchte so Freiform Linien erstellen. Der Anfang der Linie und das Ende sollten halt wie im Beispiel etwas dünner werden. Gibt es dafür einen Pinsel oder eine Funktion oder ist das alles Handarbeit, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Moin
Es gibt bestimmt entsprechende Brushes dafür.
Aber du kannst ebenso mit deinen Pinselspitzen arbeiten, die bereits enthalten sind.
Vor dem Zeichnen einfach einen Doppelklick auf den entsprechenden Pinsel ind du kannst
einige Einstellungen nach deinen Wünschen machen.
Oder du legst einen neuen Pinsel an:
Du ziehst zB ein Oval auf, entfernst die Rundungen an den Aussenseiten mit einem
Klick mit dem Ankerpunkt-konvertieren-Werkzeug, dann öffnest du dir per F5 das Pinsel-Fenster.
Ein Klick auf Neuer Pinsel -> Bildpinsel (das Oval sollte bei diesem Vorgang aktiviert/markiert sein)
Dort kannst aber brauchst keine Einstellungen machen (je nachdem ob du noch was spezielles vor hast)
Dann einfach den Pinsel rausholen, auf den neu erstellten Pinsel klicken und losmalen 

mfg


----------

